

I want to start a dipshit company and later sell to Google for $25 million. - dshankar
http://www.quora.com/I-want-to-start-a-dipshit-company-and-later-sell-to-Google-for-25-million-Where-do-I-start/
Came across this hilarious Quora answer:<p><i>Recruit 3 current Google engineers, at least one of which is known for leading a high-profile product.
Do Y Combinator.
Get investment from Ron Conway.
Setup an office on University Avenue with a big sign outside everyone will see.
Get a short catchy domain name; even if you have to spend $1 million to get it, it will be worth it when you get your $25 million.
Do whatever it takes to get one TechCrunch writer to fall in love with your product.
Release an alpha product that has a nice user interface and some aspect that feels like innovative technology. But make it clear that it's just an alpha so you don't care about getting a ton of users or making money.
Sell your dipshit company for $25 million.</i>
======
veb
I must admit I laughed out loud at the title of this... but then that turned
into a frown. I'm starting my own bootstrapped startup because 1) I want to
make a name for myself 2) I want to tell people I actually did something
successful.

All I want from the end product? Enough money to buy a house, mortgage free.
:)

------
dshankar
Came across this hilarious Quora answer:

 _Recruit 3 current Google engineers, at least one of which is known for
leading a high-profile product. Do Y Combinator. Get investment from Ron
Conway. Setup an office on University Avenue with a big sign outside everyone
will see. Get a short catchy domain name; even if you have to spend $1 million
to get it, it will be worth it when you get your $25 million. Do whatever it
takes to get one TechCrunch writer to fall in love with your product. Release
an alpha product that has a nice user interface and some aspect that feels
like innovative technology. But make it clear that it's just an alpha so you
don't care about getting a ton of users or making money. Sell your dipshit
company for $25 million._

